

Tragectory of meteor with Google earth - ghosh
http://owl.li/hN8fT

======
lutusp
Saw this yesterday, and it was wrong yesterday. Meteors don't travel in
straight lines, they follow curved paths under the influence of gravity. And
their velocity changes rather rapidly as they enter the atmosphere because
much of their kinetic energy is converted to heat by friction. The second
effect (heating and energy loss) causes the curvature of the first effect
(gravitation) to change as well.

